# HOW TO UNLOCK MEMORIES? SOMEONE PLS HELP



## NIRVANASHY (Apr 6, 2019)

HELLO EVERYONE I AM NEW TO THIS PLATFORM BUT I AM A PLAYER OF POCKET CAMP AND FOR A WHILE NOW I HAVE TRIED TO UNLOCK THE MEMORIES BUT FOR SOME REASON IT WONT ALLOW ME TO UNLOCK OR VIEW. FOR THE VERY FIRST MEMORY WHICH IS (JAYS PLUCKY POTLUCK) ALL YOU NEED TO UNLOCK THIS MEMORY IS TO REACH LEVEL 3 WITH GOLDIE, ROSIE, JAY, AND APOLLO AND IM ALREADY BEYOND LEVEL 3 FOR ALL THESE ANIMALS SO IDK WHY IT WONT UNLOCK THE MEMORY. DOES ANYONE UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING? PLEASE HELP ME!

MY USER IS: NIRVANA
ADD ME: 7968 3440 971


----------



## Heyden (Apr 6, 2019)

IS ROSIE, JAY AND APOLLO IN YOUR CAMPSITE? THE MEMORY IS ONLY VIEWABLE WHEN THEY’RE AT YOUR CAMPSITE.
I ADDED YOU MY USER IS HAYDEN.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 7, 2019)

You need to get a certain item out of that character's fortune cookie to unlock the memory. So for example, I need to get the giant fairy flowers from Diana's fay cookie to unlock a memory that involves her. You'll also need to have the characters involved in that memory at your campsite too.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 9, 2019)

I have not opened a single memory get, because I don't spend a whole lot of real money on the game. Since you need a certain item for the characters fortune cookie, which I have never gotten, I haven't been able to open any memories. It's one thing in the game I just don't bother paying attention to.


----------

